# Are there any good documentaries on our army?



## Coldplay (4 Feb 2009)

About the current war in Afghanistan? I see a couple firefight videos on youtube and stuff, but is there any good documentaries on the Afghanistan war that focuses on our soldiers?

Cheers.


----------



## songofwar (4 Feb 2009)

There was one in three parts about 4 or 5 years ago about the first months we were there. "Canadians in Afghanistan" I think it was called. Not exactly current, but still good.


----------



## RubberTree (4 Feb 2009)

The Fifth Estate had a special "Life and Death in Kandahar" about the Role 3 Hospital last year...it was pretty good.

Apparently there is a documentary in postpreduction now called "At War" about Afghanistan with footage from 1PPCLI. There was recently a news piece on it (CBC maybe?) where it was touted as a documentary to let Canadians know that we are at war and not in a peacekeeping role anymore. I think a lot of the youtube Red Devils footage is from this documentary.


----------



## Pointer (5 Feb 2009)

"At War" has a fair amount of Canadian content, but it spends as much time, if not moreso, with US units - namely a unit from the Oregon Natl Guard.  Regardless, it's pretty good - though the sappy, repetitive quotes it throws at you are absolutely terrible.  I'm pretty sure they're Kesterson's own quotes too.


----------



## Nauticus (8 Feb 2009)

There's that fun show called Truth, Duty, Valour!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Feb 2009)

Here's  some shameless self-promotion one.  

The Sandbox: Canada in Afghanistan
http://www.veoh.com/search/videos/q/canadians+afghanistan#watch%3Dv151931036pFBkjrP

Oddball


----------



## Armymedic (8 Feb 2009)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> There's that fun show called Truth, Duty, Valour!



Wouldn't know anything about that show..   ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Feb 2009)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> Wouldn't know anything about that show..   ;D



Storytime?  ???  
Did you moon the camera during the shooting of an episode or something?

Oddball


----------

